# Pronunciation: 当时



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently reading the following on the internet:
世間的一切都是變化不定的，這就是無常，能這樣想會幫助你看開一點，放下一點，不要太執著，什麼事都不要太硬碰硬，對自己沒有好處，對眾生也沒有好處，假使能忍一時之氣，*當時*好像是被人欺負了，可是一個學佛的人知道，那是消災免難！

How do you pronounce 当时 in this context?
Thanks!


----------



## SimonTsai

'當 (1) 時 (2)' literally means 'at that moment'.


----------



## yuechu

OK, that's what I thought but just wanted to make sure. Thanks, SimonTsai!


----------



## yuechu

Is this word similar to 当天, in that only one of the pronunciations is common for most people? Or are both pronunciations commonly heard? ( dāngshí and dàngshí ?)

Thanks!


----------



## SimonTsai

當 (1) 時 || 當 (1) 下 || 當 (1) 天 || 當 (1) 月

For these words, the first tone is the only possible pronunciation.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Simon! 

The dictionary says that 当时 can also be pronounced "dàngshí" if it means "at once", "right away". Is this a less common pronunciation?


----------



## SimonTsai

I checked with the official dictionary here, and didn't see the pronunciation (dang4 shi2). (You may be interested in the word '登時', which is a synonym of '當時' and is pronounced with the first and the second.)


----------



## yuechu

Oh, that's odd! Maybe it's a pronunciation only used in Mainland Mandarin? Would any Mainland speakers here ever pronounce 当时 as dàngshí?
Thanks again, Simon!


----------



## T.D

dang4shi2 does exist, but is very rarely seen.  当时 as dang4shi2 means 'right away'.   
e.g. 只要你答应我们的条件，当时我们就签合同 = We will sign the contract right away once you agree to our terms.  

But to be honest, pronouncing it dang1 or dang4 makes no difference to me...


----------



## yuechu

Good to know that it's not common! Thanks, T.D!


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

当天当年之当，都读去声。但这么读的，似乎不多。读平声似乎更普遍。


----------



## SuperXW

Although "the standard" showing in some dictionaries says dang4, I never heard people say so.
dang1 is the tone most people would say.


----------

